

Minesweeper in Python's Matplotlib - synparb
http://jakevdp.github.com/blog/2012/12/06/minesweeper-in-matplotlib/

======
synparb
The whole blog (Pythonic Perambulations: <http://jakevdp.github.com/>) is just
an amazing collection of code for those interested in python, visualizations
and numerical computing.

